# 88 Bianchi Brava



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Just dug my wife's 88 Brava out of a garage where it slept for many years. I've cleaned it up, replaced the bar tape (which was ripped and peeling) and tires (dry rot) - but it's otherwise all origional. Trying to decide if it's a keeper or a seller. 

Minor paint scratches - minor rust. Otherwise perfect.
(Will post pictures soon)

What could I reasonably expect to ask for it?

I suspect I may have already invested more money in it than I'll get selling it.


----------



## rothenfield (Jul 13, 2009)

Sorry, I guess I should have read the title. Let me try again. IMHO it's an 88 Brava. Just a guess.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Picture...*

So here's a picture:
View attachment 178516


----------

